# Aquecimento o Limiar de mais 1ºC- Ponto sem retorno



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 15:04)

Boas interessante esta analogia e como também existem geógrafos envolvidos tem mais credibilidade e senso, o Hansen de facto é a primeira linha de discussão acerca do aquecimento global 
O artigo
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19125713.300-one-degree-and-were-done-for.html

outros artigos relacionados
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2006/01/hansen-in-the-new-york-times/
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2006/07/runaway-tipping-points-of-no-return/
Para comparar com o holocénio
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/globalwarming/holocene.html


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 15:10)

Seringador disse:


> Boas interessante esta analogia e como também existem geógrafos envolvidos tem mais credibilidade e senso




      

Nem vou comentar....


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 15:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Nem vou comentar....



resultou o picanso


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 18:00)

Nesse mapa Portugal regista um aquecimento de 0,8ºC a 1,2ºC, nestes últimos 30 anos. Esse aquecimento é em relação a que série?


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 03:21)

Boas, nos seguimento da minha "onda péssimista", aqui vos deixo um interessante link  sobre o estudo SIAM (Scenarios, Impacts, and Adaptation Measures) e o aquecimento global em Portugal, onde está o primeiro livro sobre o referido estudo, em formato pdf.

*CLIMATE CHANGE IN PORTUGAL
SCENARIOS, IMPACTS
AND ADAPTATION MEASURES
SIAM PROJECT*


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 10:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas, nos seguimento da minha "onda péssimista", aqui vos deixo um interessante link  sobre o estudo SIAM (Scenarios, Impacts, and Adaptation Measures) e o aquecimento global em Portugal, onde está o primeiro livro sobre o referido estudo, em formato pdf.
> 
> *CLIMATE CHANGE IN PORTUGAL
> SCENARIOS, IMPACTS
> ...




Xiiiiiii......o que foste fazer kim....Vai tudo começar a dizer mal do livro....dos resultados...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Xiiiiiii......o que foste fazer kim....Vai tudo começar a dizer mal do livro....dos resultados...



Só gostava de ver o caderno de encargos desse projecto a ver se justificavam os resultados


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 15:08)

Boas a todos!

Seringador qual a tua divergência com o que é apontado neste estudo?


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 17:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos!
> 
> Seringador qual a tua divergência com o que é apontado neste estudo?



A minha divergência vais mais num sentido, de ter sido elaborado com um altruísmo daqueles que o realizaram,i.e. em Portugal só se fazem estudos para show off, competição entre organismos e confinamento da informação, ao contrário de serem partilhados, discutidos e analisados de uma forma mais interdisciplinar, além disso este estudo é muito subjectivo, faltando na minha opinião, dados de outras variáveis no algoritmo(s) que desenvolveram para chegar à principal conclusão.

Outra situação é de que foi muito influenciado na onda do aquecimento global e na minha óptica as consequências seriam mais espaçadas no tempo, digamos 400 a 500 anos e não em 100 anos.

Contudo, isto é uma opinião pessoal que de nada vale par muitos cientistas e climatologistas, mas claro que para outros poderá ser consonante


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 20:36)

Entendido  , não me lembro se já tinha lido a tua opinião, mas assim fico mais esclarecido e a entender o teu raciocínio, com a qual concordo em parte. 
Eu não gosto muito é do termo _Aquecimento Global_, pois acho-o incompleto. Julgo mais que seja um extremar de ambas as situações, calor e frio. E passa essencialmente pela deslocação dos polos, que como se sabe estão em constante "peregrinação". Sei que a grande maioria, talvez até mesmo a totalidade do fórum , não aceite e nem tenha olhado com seriedade para este tipo de opinião, mas o tempo vai-me dar a razão . 
Acho que a mudança climática, que todos concordamos estar a acontecer, passa mais do que pela intervenção do homem, que é certo existir em grande escala, por um ciclo estelar-solar. E claro por isso os Mayas e os Egípcios deram tanta importância ao Universo e com um destaque notório à constelação das Pleyades.
Pouco a pouco a ciência oficial tem dado cada vez mais atenção a este conhecimento do passado e se há 2 ou 3 décadas tudo o que tivesse sabor a "grandes conhecimentos destas civilizações ditas _atrasadas_" era alvo de ridicularização, hoje em dia já vai sendo aceite e tomado em conta.  

O tempo nos dirá o que está certo e o que está errado. Quanto ao período tempo, bam aqui é que vai ser a gargalhada geral, mas suponho que tudo se precipitará me poucos anos, por algo o calendário Maya acaba em 2012...


----------



## LUPER (3 Out 2006 às 21:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Entendido  , não me lembro se já tinha lido a tua opinião, mas assim fico mais esclarecido e a entender o teu raciocínio, com a qual concordo em parte.
> Eu não gosto muito é do termo _Aquecimento Global_, pois acho-o incompleto. Julgo mais que seja um extremar de ambas as situações, calor e frio. E passa essencialmente pela deslocação dos polos, que como se sabe estão em constante "peregrinação". Sei que a grande maioria, talvez até mesmo a totalidade do fórum , não aceite e nem tenha olhado com seriedade para este tipo de opinião, mas o tempo vai-me dar a razão .
> Acho que a mudança climática, que todos concordamos estar a acontecer, passa mais do que pela intervenção do homem, que é certo existir em grande escala, por um ciclo estelar-solar. E claro por isso os Mayas e os Egípcios deram tanta importância ao Universo e com um destaque notório à constelação das Pleyades.
> Pouco a pouco a ciência oficial tem dado cada vez mais atenção a este conhecimento do passado e se há 2 ou 3 décadas tudo o que tivesse sabor a "grandes conhecimentos destas civilizações ditas _atrasadas_" era alvo de ridicularização, hoje em dia já vai sendo aceite e tomado em conta.
> ...




Esse 2012 vai ser o ano em que os Pleidianos irão mostrar-se ao mundo        

Agora a sério, mas o que é que vai acontecer em 2012,, para além de termos grandes nevadas em todo o país?


----------



## Luis França (4 Out 2006 às 00:09)

Ora, ora ...  concordo plenamente com o Kim quanto aos pólos e ao seu "descolamento espacial" (não estás sózinho Kimcarvalho). E mais ano menos ano (2011-2013/4, segundo algumas contas feitas, por diversas civilizações antigas, desde o Oriente ao Ocidente) [esta é para o Seringador] , as grandes mudanças nesta casa chamada Terra passarão por todos os Elementos. Quem vive sobre a litosfera terá de se adaptar a essas mudanças (como os ratos numa cheia...); o resto é conversa, aliás essa mudança já começou (primeiro invísivel e agora está a revelar-se em progressão geométrica e vai ter um pico; depois logo se vê). É como assistir a um filme meteorológico em câmara lenta e, claro, nós somos os actores que se adaptam ao cenário (e se deslubram com os efeitos especiais). E já agora, sabem qual é o momento "exacto" temporal para o auge desse processo? ou seja o dia aproximado?
Saberão o porquê desse ciclo que muda em 2012? uma conjunção/quadratura/oposição entre a eliptíca, o braço da Via Láctea em que estamos inseridos (com o nosso vizinho Orion) e o centro da nossa galáxia (que por acaso é um gigantesco buraco negro).
   E já começámos a entrar numa zona do espaço (o nosso sistema solar inteiro) que está repleta de matéria negra e explosões contínuas de raios gama (Gamma Ray Burst - http://grb.sonoma.edu/index.php ). A somar a isto tudo, estamos preocupados com o aquecimento global ou lá o que lhe queiram chamar ...


(hoje houve outra explosão - GRB 061002A  	2006/10/02  	01:03:29  	Swift  	14:41:22  	48:44:11)


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 00:22)

LUPER disse:


> Esse 2012 vai ser o ano em que os Pleidianos irão mostrar-se ao mundo
> 
> Agora a sério, mas o que é que vai acontecer em 2012,, para além de termos grandes nevadas em todo o país?




Ui ui, tanta coisa LUPER, para já podes ler estes posts que de forma mais ou menos clara, e não fui eu que o postei, te esclarecem das várias coisas que sucedem nesse ano tão especial do ponto de vista astronómico e não só...

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=8348&highlight=2012#post8348

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=8855&highlight=2012#post8855

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=9153&highlight=2012#post9153

Agora um pouco de Kábala, ou seja a ciência da numerologia Egípcia.

2012 Kabalisticamente é; 2+0+1+2=5 O cinco é a Lei, ou seja são anos em que supostamente, e atenção que não afirmo nada..., supostamente muita coisa forte pode acontecer, seja a nível pessoal, regional, planetário, etc. E sejamos francos, sem entrar muito no misticismo, sendo inclusive inteligentes, se existir um algo superior, chamem-lhe, Natureza, Destino, Demiurgo Criador, Deus, Amom-Ra, enfim o que quiserem. O que acham que teria esta actual civilização; um prémio ou castigo? Digam-me vocês!??
Atenção que eu não processo religião alguma, mas tampouco sou tolo ao ponto de me intitular orgulhosamente céptico, como muitos. O verdadeiro cepticismo não existe  , na hora da morte ou nos momentos difíceis todos, mas todos mesmo, demonstram um medo e clamam por ajuda, e não me refiro à ajuda humana...


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 00:24)

Luis França disse:


> Ora, ora ...  concordo plenamente com o *Luper* quanto aos pólos e ao seu "descolamento espacial" (não estás sózinho *Luper*). E mais ano menos ano (2011-2013/4, segundo algumas contas feitas, por diversas civilizações antigas, desde o Oriente ao Ocidente) [esta é para o Seringador] , as grandes mudanças nesta casa chamada Terra passarão por todos os Elementos. Quem vive sobre a litosfera terá de se adaptar a essas mudanças (como os ratos numa cheia...); o resto é conversa, aliás essa mudança já começou (primeiro invísivel e agora está-se a revelar em progressão geométrica e vai ter um pico; depois logo se vê). É como assistir a um filme meteorológico em câmara lenta e, claro, nós somos os actores que se adaptam ao cenário (e se deslubram com os efeitos especiais). E já agora, sabem qual é o momento "exacto" temporal para o auge desse processo? ou seja o dia aproximado?
> Saberão o porquê desse ciclo que muda em 2012? uma conjunção/quadratura/oposição entre a eliptíca, o braço da Via Láctea em que estamos inseridos (com o nosso vizinho Orion) e o centro da nossa galáxia (que por acaso é um gigantesco buraco negro).
> E já começámos a entrar numa zona do espaço (o nosso sistema solar inteiro) que está repleta de matéria negra e explosões contínuas de raios gama (Gamma Ray Burst - http://grb.sonoma.edu/index.php ). A somar a isto tudo, estamos preocupados com o aquecimento global ou lá o que lhe queiram chamar ...
> 
> ...



Com o LUPER?????? Ó Luis vê lá isso!    

Já agora e mais a sério, uma distracção todos temos , o dia exacto de 2012.. hummm será no mês de Dezembro? o dia é o...vinte e.. bem depois veremos!


----------



## Luis França (4 Out 2006 às 00:31)

Kim, sorry... vou já emendar. Luper, não foi por mal... é que com tantas citações troquei os nomes. Mea Culpa....


----------



## Luis França (4 Out 2006 às 01:31)

E esta? Vejam só o poder da Natureza ...

A bad storm in Alaska last October generated an ocean swell that broke apart a giant iceberg near Antarctica six days later, US researchers reported on Monday.

http://www.planetark.com/dailynewsstory.cfm/newsid/38342/story.htm


----------

